# 2013 Southeastern Regional PIGFEST!!!



## makickal484456 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Feb. 16th 2013 @ The North Florida Fairgrounds!*

Hosted by Capital Area Community Action Agency.

This will be our 4th year hosting this event and we would love for you and your cook team to be in our BBQ competition this year!

If you haven't been before, Pigfest is a BBQ Competition, Music and Arts Festival. We have great, live entertainment, Battle of the Bands competition, amazing, hand-made crafts, and some of the best BBQ and cooked food you've ever had!

Grand prize for the top winners of the BBQ competition takes home not only bragging rights and invitation to the *Jack Daniel's World Qualifier*, but also up to *$6,000 *in cold hard cash!

If you're interested in signing up to be a part of this amazing event, please visit our website at *CACAAinc.org*. There you will find all you need to know about Pigfest under the Pigfest tab.

You can also call *850-222-2043 ext. 101.*

Spread the word and we hope to see you there!













Pigfest 2013 Draft Flyer-web.jpg



__ makickal484456
__ Dec 19, 2012


----------

